# Best Endurance Saddle under 600 or 700



## Thyme

Looking for an endurance saddle under 600 or 700.
Whats the best brands and sites to work with?
I would like it to be light weight, which i think is a standard for a saddle marked for endurance 
thanks for any imput.


----------



## Smokeyhorse

I bought a used big horn endurance saddle(18lbs) and reinsman pad for $300 shipped off eBay. I had the western version and loved it. So far I've only trail ridden in it and no issues. Maybe one day I can upgrade
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

I agree with the bighorn, but you will have to look for used to meet that price level. Used ones maybe also look at National Bridle, Tucker or Sharon Sayer

For a new one, Abetta and Sycamore Creek Saddle are the only ones I can think of for under 600.00 to 700.00 when new that are any good.

Stay away from Hilason, King Series, Silver King, Royal King, Neutron, Trekker, Double T, Triple T and the no name and Package Saddle Deals :wink:


.


----------



## phantomhorse13

Likely you are going to have to look for something used in that price range.. so when you find a saddle that catches your eye, use the internet to your advantage to look for reviews. While no single saddle works for every horse or every person, if the majority of the reviews are sketchy, you know you will want to pass.

Wintec is another brand that offers lightweight saddles in that price range, but they are english-based or aussie-based, which I don't think is what you were looking for.


----------



## Faustinblack

Try Thorowgood saddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

My western style ( no horn), western fenders, is for sale. It's from National Bridle. I bo't it used in good condition and it was too small for my TWH. The tree size is correct, I hadn't realized how broad he is. It has aluminum stirrups. Leather and cordura and around 20lbs. Similar to the Big Horn.


----------



## Celeste

I bought this one and it fits my horse great. Since it is not adjustable, you would have to look closely at the sizes and see if you think it will work for you. 15 pounds. 

Abetta Endurance Saddle - Statelinetack.com


----------



## SouthernTrails

Celeste said:


> I bought this one and it fits my horse great. Since it is not adjustable, you would have to look closely at the sizes and see if you think it will work for you. 15 pounds.
> 
> Abetta Endurance Saddle - Statelinetack.com


For some reason Stateline only has the Full QH but most other dealers have it also in the regular Bar which is a narrower gullet :wink:


.


----------



## Celeste

I should add that the Abetta is adequate for my purposes, but I doubt that it would be a serious competition saddle. There is nothing wrong with it but I don't see the serious competitors using them either.

The wide worked out well for my fat girl.


----------



## amigoboy

Thyme said:


> Looking for an endurance saddle under 600 or 700.
> Whats the best brands and sites to work with?
> I would like it to be light weight, which i think is a standard for a saddle marked for endurance
> thanks for any imput.


You might want to check out Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com 
Large sortiment av light weight synthetic saddles.


----------



## TrailDustMelody

Definitely look at used saddles. You can get great quality for a fraction of what it would cost new. I got a like new dressage saddle for $250...later found out it's worth over $1500 new! It works perfectly for both schooling and trail/endurance riding.


----------



## copper

this is my first post here, been lurking a while tho. this is exactly the info I need as well--what saddle to look for...

hello first of all. I am a 45yo woman, been riding my whole life. western. just recently realized my roping saddle just is too heavy, too bulky for the riding I want to do, which is lots of miles, both flat and hilly. currently ride a stout qh gelding 'copper', 16.1 and 1400lb. he's got a good shape, sweet nature and choppy gaits. 

I can go up to maybe $1000 for my new saddle, but that's pushing it. so far i've seen a sharon saare and a synergist online, that seem good for me n copper. is either one better? and how about a cashel, which is a look-alike of clinton andersons' axis treed saddle. anybody have info for me on those??? 

i am sorry if I am asking the same ol questions, but i reeeaaaally can't afford to mess up with that much cash, and I reeeaaallly want a better saddle for long riding!! and need help!

PS....I do not want a horn, have only rode western so am scared to buy something too english, and not real interested in synthetic.


----------



## SouthernTrails

amigoboy said:


> You might want to check out Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com
> Large sortiment av light weight synthetic saddles.


Be careful with Chicks they sell a lot of junk import saddles.....


.


----------



## amigoboy

Yes and some name brand saddles.
Best bet MADE IN USA


----------



## copper

can anyone tell me about henry miller saddles??


----------



## Saddlebag

My endurance is nylon and cordura which places it at about 19-20 lbs. It is western styled without the horn. Bo't it for my TWH and altho it's considered full qh bars, he's too wide with his low withers and short flattish back.


----------

